# Most Futuristic Predictions That Came True in 2017



## Vladd67 (Dec 19, 2017)

> The trouble with the future is that it never seems to arrive. That’s why we call it the future. We consequently have this bad habit of taking the present, and all the wondrous and horrific things it has to offer, for granted. As a reminder that we’re actually living in the future of a not-so-distant past, we present to you a list of the most futuristic things that happened in 2017.


https://gizmodo.com/the-most-futuristic-predictions-that-came-true-in-2017-1821226186


----------

